
Airbnb’s Coronavirus Crisis: Burning Cash, Angry Hosts and an Uncertain Future - hkmurakami
https://www.wsj.com/articles/airbnbs-coronavirus-crisis-burning-cash-angry-hosts-and-an-uncertain-future-11586365860
======
xiaolingxiao
Posted this on a different thread but no one responded, even though many
people wanted to ask as well, judging by the votes: "Could someone who is
working at Airbnb right now comment (anonymously) on the sentiment within
Airbnb right now? It is one of the hardest hit companies in tech from a demand
standpoint, so your experience will go a long way to help us understand what
is going on. Again, not details of the term, just the general feeling ."

~~~
Hydraulix989
This is clearly a temporary situation though. I wish I could invest in Airbnb
right now.

Meanwhile, I have less sympathy about hosts angry at Airbnb's cancellation
policy which offers guests refunds due to the pandemic. If their units are not
occupied, then they shouldn't expect to be still making money. Meanwhile, if
they were still able to receive their guests' money without said guests
actually residing at their units due to the pandemic, it looks like theft on
the host's part more than anything else -- they are profiting off a pandemic
for free because of an overly strict policy that prevents their would-be
guests from being refunded for social distancing and ensuring public safety.
That just isn't fair.

~~~
jonrcooper
\- when guests book a stay, the cancellation policy is very transparent. If
they booked a property with a strict policy, they chose to do so, which
influences how listings are priced, etc. \- While health organizations made
recommendations about travel, the choice to cancel is wholly the guests in
most cases (given that a few may have had flights cancelled that couldn't be
replaced). \- trip insurance is a thing and it exists.

Everyone needs to share some responsibility here, so using the term "theft"
and saying hosts are "trying to profit off a pandemic" is absurd.

~~~
odysseus
I booked a clearly non refundable flight with an airline prior to the
pandemic. The airline did the right thing and refunded (to a credit usable
until Spring 2021) it a couple days ago.

I would expect Airbnb to do the similar. It might be up to the government to
help landlords out, since the government is forcing the stay-in-place orders.

------
exabrial
Considering most AirBnb's are illegal hostels that lack the safety and fire
protections of commercial hotels... It's a bit hard for me to feel pity.

~~~
jjeaff
Do you have a greater need for fire protection while travelling than when
living at home? Is there some epidemic of people burning up in their Airbnb
that I don't know about.

~~~
exabrial
In my house I know exactly where the exits are, I know where it's safe to
egress given what's on the other side of windows, I know where flammable
materials are, I know where the fire extinguishers are, I know where the
breaker box is, etc etc. Commercial hotels are built in a way so they minimize
tragedy in the event of a fire and people can just exit without thinking.
Residential has a completely different set of standards. So yes, to answer
your question.

------
JumpCrisscross
Another unique aspect around Airbnb is its shares are somewhat uniquely
restricted from secondary-market trading. That makes (a) raising money for the
company harder , (b) gaining liquidity for shareholders harder and (c)
exercising options for employees riskier.

------
pwg
No paywall: [https://archive.is/sOwVx](https://archive.is/sOwVx)

~~~
xenospn
Blocked by Cloudflare.

